
How Jeff Bezos Went to Hollywood and Lost Control - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/02/business/jeff-bezos-lauren-sanchez-amazon-hollywood.html
======
twodave
I have a few feelings about this:

1\. Comfort/dread in the fact that money does not help anybody make better
decisions, it just widens the range of decisions they are allowed to make.

2\. Sadness that this is even news. I feel like we are all just violating a
man’s personal life. I don’t think something like this really belongs on HN.

3\. Just general ambivalence, life is messy. I’m sure if everybody knew all my
warts they’d read a lot worse than this article. Why is Jeff being held to a
higher standard?

~~~
kartikkumar
Completely concur. No idea why his personal life/travails are anybody's
business. Don't really even understand why NYT would choose to stoop down to
tabloid level other than trading short-term eyeballs for long-term loyalty.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
I get the feeling that East Coast money likes to poke Left Coast money in the
eye, given half a chance.

------
treve
This tabloid style link doesn't belong on HN

------
joaomacp
This is just gossip, not news, and not that scandalous.

The only nice thing is the hilarious story that Lauren Sanchez's husband,
which she was supposedly cheating on with Bezos, after hearing the story was
found going out with a model called Keir Alexa, possibly to get back at Bezos
because of the name 'Alexa'.

------
djohnston
this is tabloid trash criticizing tabloid trash

------
TrinaryWorksToo
I feel like every article that shows Bezos's face rather than the Amazon logo
turns out to not be worth my time.

